# Hystrix Ray in a bowel eating



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I used to feed my ray shrimp and bloodworms once in a while. since i got the 135 gallon i didnt want to just add bloodworms with my sand cause the worms hide in it. i used to do this with my baby p's and thought it would be funny to see my ray in there...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...here is a shot of my arowana on the hunt too.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hahaha, how cuuuute. Are those guppies or minnows that the arrow is with?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

uhhh, small feeders. lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: thats a funny pic


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice setup..very nice knife


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

The tank setup is dope. Nice ray also


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Nice set up, how big is your knife?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

knifes about 11-12"


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

the setup looks sick


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

hystrix are the ones that stay on the smaller side correct ???
could 1 or 2 live in a 90 gallon with a ghost knife


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yes.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> yes.


 lol yes to all or to some of it


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that setup is nice







and all the fish look great


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yes they are small and yes 90 gllons would be fine for two.


----------

